
JRE & JDK now available to OS X developers - Braasch
http://www.oracle.com/us/corporate/press/1735645
======
_djo_
Note that the JRE installs to /Library/Internet Plug-
Ins/JavaAppletPlugin.plugin only, so it cannot easily be used by Java desktop
applications and appears to be for applets only.

It also installs a System Preferences plugin that opens up a custom Swing-
based settings panel that looks awful on a Retina MBP. It tries to replicate
the look of the standard Apple Java Preferences app, but is confusing because
it doesn't affect the system Java that you'd see when doing 'which java' from
the command line.

The installer script then sets the permissions on /Library/Internet Plug-
Ins/JavaAppletPlugin.plugin to root:wheel. This is the same as the bundled
Java installations.

~~~
Zirro
"...custom Swing-based settings panel that looks awful on a Retina MBP."

For those of us without Retina MBP's, could you upload a screenshot?

~~~
_djo_
Sure:

<http://i46.tinypic.com/25qu9a9.png> <http://i47.tinypic.com/2hhq3ae.jpg>
<http://i47.tinypic.com/2j2xrm0.jpg>

The images compressed a little on upload, so it actually looks even worse than
in the image. The contrast between the sharp text everywhere else and the
fuzzy Swing window is jarring.

------
dekz
For those who want to know, here is what is inside the .pkg files within the
DMG. If you want to have a custom install directory in a non OSX specific
directory structure then you can extract the packages and it should work
appropriately.

JDK: <https://gist.github.com/3353638>

JRE: <https://gist.github.com/3353662>

------
osener
I'm not sure what is the news here, I've been using OS X for five months and
one of the first things I did was to get JDK from Oracle. I understand that
Apple has stopped distributing it and Oracle will be the standard source to
get JRE and JDK but I don't get how it was unavailable before this press
release. Am I missing something? Otherwise title is misleading.

------
Yuioup
Buried in this press release is support for ARM (and the Raspberry Pi)

------
geoffhill
So speaking just in terms of the JRE, is there any reason to download it from
Oracle instead of Apple? A separate Oracle updating program is a much less
elegant solution than the current Software Updates integration that Apple
uses.

~~~
chc
Apple has EOL'd its Java and told people to switch to Oracle's version. That's
a pretty good reason IMO.

------
jpxxx
Apple's already removed their own JRE from default OS X installs, demand-
loading it only with explicit user authorization.

Furthermore they've sent out recent security updates partially disabling
applet loading in web browsers and disabling the JVM entirely if it hasn't
been used in a long while.

I think that the next step of completely shuttering Apple's JRE demand-loader
will be a straight-up security win for most end-users, ensuring that only
those who require Java have it.

~~~
ryannielsen
Photoshop and other Adobe apps have components written in Java. Without Java,
those components will silently fail. Thus, the on-demand Java installation
hooks will be present for as long as current versions of CS are supported on
OS X. For reference, Adobe CS 3, released 5 years ago, is still supported by
Mountain Lion:
[http://www.adobe.com/products/creativesuite/faq.html#a139_12...](http://www.adobe.com/products/creativesuite/faq.html#a139_1299547751924)

I suspect the on-demand Java installation process will be around for quite
some time.

~~~
jpxxx
Ach, you're right. The extensions loader alone blows up on boot. It'd be
infeasible to remove the Apple JRE from the field. So much for my pet theory.

------
kodablah
Here I am hoping for something like project jigsaw (or something else) to make
it easy to modularize my applications and redistribute/install only the JRE
pieces I need, and then I read "Starting with this release, JavaFX is now
fully integrated into Oracle's Java SE implementation"

So much for a less bloated runtime. I confess I am not sure how big of a size
impact JavaFX has (and I'm reasonably sure it has no runtime impact).

~~~
nevster
At this point jigsaw won't even be in Java 8 - it's been bumped to Java 9 -
think 2015...

------
morganpyne
Does anybody know how to integrate this into OSX so that it is known to the
Java Preferences app ? (/Applicatons/Utilities/Java Preferences.app)

~~~
osener
I've been using Oracle supplied JDK in the last five months and it's been
always present there: <http://cl.ly/image/07422e283m0G>

~~~
morganpyne
Thanks. I had only installed the JRE. When I installed the JDK it showed up in
there for me too.

------
kevinconroy
Direct links for downloading Mac OS X versions (*.dmg)

JRE: [http://download.oracle.com/otn-
pub/java/jdk/7u6-b24/jre-7u6-...](http://download.oracle.com/otn-
pub/java/jdk/7u6-b24/jre-7u6-macosx-x64.dmg)

JDK: [http://download.oracle.com/otn-
pub/java/jdk/7u6-b24/jdk-7u6-...](http://download.oracle.com/otn-
pub/java/jdk/7u6-b24/jdk-7u6-macosx-x64.dmg)

~~~
lnguyen
Oracle downloads rely on a cookie being set after agreeing to the license.

You'll need to start off here:

JRE:
[http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jre7...](http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jre7-downloads-1637588.html)

JDK:
[http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk7...](http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk7-downloads-1637583.html)

~~~
daniellockard
Worked just fine clicking the link to the DMG.

~~~
lnguyen
You may have an existing license-acceptance cookie depending on what else you
might have done. Clear any oracle cookies and try again. You'll run into a
fail page.

(I've worked on scripting JDK installs so have had to go around this by coding
the cookie into curl and wget calls)

------
superchink
Dumb question: are there any reasons not to install the updated JDK/JRE?

E.g., any known backward compatibility issues or bad experiences anyone's
encountered (aside from looking bad on a retina display)?

------
meta8609
What would I gain over Java6? I don't use java for anything, except, I have a
couple of apps on my machine that make use of it.

~~~
chc
Java 7 is faster in some cases. Also, some Java apps will require Java 7 — but
obviously that doesn't apply to you if you aren't planning on using any new
Java apps and those don't force an upgrade.

------
moondowner
This made my day:

"JavaFX 2.2 introduces full Linux support for both x86 and x64 systems."

------
mgkimsal
does this require lion like the earlier beta installers did?

~~~
mgkimsal
ANSWER - requires Lion.

Earlier betas indicated 'works on Snow Leopard', though I'm not sure how they
tested it, because it never installed. Later site pages just said 'tested on
Lion' or something like that.

There was a google code site that offered built versions with installers that
worked on Snow Leopard (supposedly) but I could never get those to install
right either.

Am I destined to have to upgrade to Lion/ML just to get Java7. ???

